# Job Oppurtunities, USA from UK



## endo14 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,
Im 24 currently living in Birmingham. England with my girlfriend.

Our dream is to live and work in the USA.

To be honest I have no education behind me, and work full time as a lorry driver. My girlfriend is currently a waitress, with a degree in Events and Venue Management.

On my break at work, in my truck, I spend hours looking on the internet on how I could ever possibly manage to get a move to the USA, however can find nothing but bad news.

I know the different ways of getting a visa and, that I currently do not apply to anyone of them.

My question, is there anything I can do to help my situation so I could possibly one day make my dream move to America.

Also what sorts of jobs offer job relocations, maybe I could look at that avenue.

Any help or advise would be appreciaed, as im sure others have been in my boat but some how succeded.


----------



## endo14 (Sep 30, 2012)

No1Dad said:


> Where in the USA would you like to live is the first question.
> 
> THIS POST HAS BEEN REMOVED.


cheers, im looking for something a bit more, legal, shall we say


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

endo14 said:


> cheers, im looking for something a bit more, legal, shall we say


:clap2:



there was someone else in the forum who went to the US as a truck driver. Maybe this will give you some ideas: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...195-uk-truck-driver-looking-move-america.html


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Have ever thought of running your own business? This may be a option to you in the future although you will need some money behind you.


----------

